# Poor vallisneria growth



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Based on color, they are nutrient deficient. With that lighting, co2 and more nutrients are prob needed... FLorapride is a just a micro nutrient, though a low tech tank doesn't need much. You have an algae problem there... too....

Even 1 t5ho bulb on your tank is prob a lot of light. How do you know you have "1 ppm of nitrate".... Unless you have a photometer, I have never seen a test kit that claims this kind of accuracy.


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. The algae I can live with - my Otocinclus seem to appreciate it, so I'm in no rush to get rid of it. I just try to keep it in check.

I only base the 1 ppm nitrate value on my API nitrate test kit - I realize it's probably not precise enough to give a 1 ppm reading. The 1 ppm figure was just a guess based on color. Maybe it's best to simply say "zero", because the lowest level on the color chart is 5 ppm.

And yes, I think you're right. The Florapride provides only potassium and iron, as far as I can tell.


----------



## StaleyDaBear (Apr 15, 2010)

Low Nitrates are the number ! reason for stunted growth and it seems that your vals are no different. Try getting some Flourish Nitrogen for right now to help, and look into dry ferts. Also the yellow concerns me. Maybe a trace fert, or Plantex-CSM would be your best bet. Plantex also has iron in it which is sometimes the cause of chlorosis. Dosing your water column can sometimes be more beneficial than a really good substrate like eco-complete.


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

I will try the Flourish nitrogen first. I will also cut the population of Salvinia minima on the surface of the tank. That stuff grows like crazy, and must be sucking a huge amount of nutrients from the tank. If I didn't thin it, it would probably cover the tank in a month's time.

thanks,

Tom


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

I had the same plant in my tank ( it was incorrectly sold to me as a sag. though ) it had really long leaves that touched the surface when I got it--then it kinda withered away down to little short plants. That was with 3 wpg of cfl, dosing EI and Excel. Everything else in the tank grew well, I assumed it didnt like Excel. I added CO2 to the tank recently and the plant is coming back very nicely. My only concern now is that it will take over my tank with all the runners it is putting out.


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

I bought some PMDD mix from aquariumfertilizer.com, and have started dosing at the lowest rate they suggest. Already the Vallisneria is noticeably greener, and the newer leaves are getting longer. My nitrate reading is now at 5 ppm and slowly climbing.

Thanks for the advice, Staley. I'll post another picture when the improvements are obvious enough to be seen in a photograph.

Tom


----------



## StaleyDaBear (Apr 15, 2010)

Please do, and full tanks pics too!


----------

